# Outlook ost. vorlage und html einbetten



## mainhatten (4. September 2003)

hallo leute,
ich soll eine vorlage in outlook erstellen was nicht das große problem ist, sondern ich muss noch darin eine html seite einfügen. und daran scheitere ich dann. kennt sich jemand damit aus. ich weiss das ich eine url einfügen kann, nur die nützt mir nicht´s da ich die seite brauch

grüsse boris


----------

